# Dale Derry's Video Library



## Andre (Jul 18, 2014)

Just found a channel, by Dale Darry on machine shop instructional videos. Never heard anybody talk about him on the forum or on youtube, and I think be deserves some support.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCorf3SIH8zyQnfNCdMRNFnQ

Very nice channel, best production quality I've ever seen on machine shop videos.


----------



## awander (Jul 18, 2014)

One of his videos just showed up in my list of Subscribed Channels-funny because I don't remember subscribing...

I was gonna' ignore it, but since you recommended him, I'll check it out.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 18, 2014)

He has a vido on how to level a lathe on the cheap.
A few other interesting tips also.
Jake Parker


----------



## Andre (Jul 18, 2014)

awander said:


> One of his videos just showed up in my list of Subscribed Channels-funny because I don't remember subscribing...
> 
> I was gonna' ignore it, but since you recommended him, I'll check it out.



That's exactly what happened to me! Don't remember him, went to unsubscribe because I'm not interested in car stuff, but I was sorely mistaken.

- - - Updated - - -



jpfabricator said:


> He has a vido on how to level a lathe on the cheap.
> A few other interesting tips also.
> Jake Parker


I'm going to build a level like that, great idea. Even though I have an 8" starrett level it has a busted vial and it's cheaper to make one with a plumb bob then fix the starrett.


----------



## HMF (Jul 20, 2014)

Good suggestion.

When I get a chance, I will add his stuff to our video library.

UPDATE: There are 8 of his videos in there now You asked you got. )


----------

